# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  مجموعة ادعيه للميت

## شذى البنفسج

هذه مجموعة أدعيه يدعى بها للميت 

نفعنا الله وإياكم منها 




اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار .

اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله .

اللـهـم اجزه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً. 

اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته , وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته .

اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب .


اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته. 

اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين .

اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا .

اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار .

اللـهـم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة .

اللـهـم اعذه من عذاب القبر ,وجاف ِالارض عن جنبيها .

اللـهـم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور. 

اللـهـم إنه فى ذمتك وحبل جوارك فقه فتنة الفبر وعذاب النار , وانت أهل الوفاء والحق فاغفر له وارحمه انك انت الغفور الرحيم. 

اللـهـم انه عبدك وابن عبدك خرج من الدنيا وسعته ومحبوبيه وأحبائه إلي ظلمة القبر وماهو لاقته .

اللـهـم انه كان يشهد أنك لا إله الا انت وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك وانت اعلم به. 

اللهم ثبته عند السؤال

اللهم انا نتوسل بك اليك ونقسم بك عليك ان ترحمه ولا تعذبه

اللـهـم انه نَزَل بك وأنت خير منزول به واصبح فقير الي رحمتك وأنت غني عن عذابه .

اللـهـم اّته برحمتك ورضاك وقه فتنه القبر وعذابه و أّته برحمتك الامن من عذابك حتي تبعثه إلي جنتك يا أرحم الراحمين .

اللـهـم انقله من مواطن الدود وضيق اللحود إلي جنات الخلود .

اللـهـم إحمه تحت الارض واستره يوم العرض ولا تخزه يوم يبعثون "يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إالا من أتي الله بقلب سليم"

اللـهـم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وثقل بالحسنات ميزانه وثبت علي الصراط اقدامه واسكنه في اعلي الجنات بجوار حبيبك ومصطفاك (صلي الله عليه وسلم) .

اللـهـم اّمنه من فزع يوم القيامة ومن هول يوم القيامة وأجعل نفسه أّمنة مطمئنة ولقنه حجته .

اللـهـم اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئن وعند قيام الاشهاد أمن وبجود رضوانك واثق وإلي أعلي درجاتك سابق .

اللـهـم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتي تبعثه اّمنً مطمئن في نور من نورك .

اللـهـم انظر اليه نظرة رضا فإن من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه ابداً 

اللـهـم أسكنه فسيح الجنان واغفر له يارحمن وارحم يارحيم وتجاوز عما تعلم ياعليم .

اللـهـم اعفو عنه فإنك القائل "ويعفو عن كثير" 

اللـهـم انه جاء ببابك وأناخ بجنابك فَجْد عليه بعفوك وإكرامك وجود إحسانك .

اللـهـم إن رحمتك وسعت كل شيء فارحمه رحمة تطمئن بها نفسه وتقر به عينه .

اللـهـم احشره مع المتقين إلي الرحمن وفداً .

اللـهـم احشره مع اصحاب اليمين واجعل تحيته سلام لك من أصحاب اليمين .

اللـهـم بشره بقولك "كلوا واشربوا هنئياً بما أسلفتم في الايام الخالية" .

اللـهـم اجعله من الذين سعدوا في الجنة خالدين فيها مادامت السموات والارض .

اللـهـم لا نزكيه عليك ولكنا نحسبه انه اّمن وعمل صالحاً فاجعل له جنتين ذواتي أفنان بحق قولك: 
"ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان" 

اللـهـم شفع فيه نبينا ومصطفاك واحشره تحت لوائه واسقه من يده الشريفة شربة هنيئة لا يظمأ بعدها ابداُُ .

اللـهـم اجعله في جنة الخلد التي وعد المتقون كانت جزاءً ومصيراُ لهم ما يشاءون وكان علي ربك وعداُ ومسئولاً .

اللـهـم إنه صبر علي البلاء فلم يجزع فامنحه درجة الصابرين الذين يوفون اجورهم بغير حساب
فإنك القائل " إنما يوفي الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب " 

اللـهـم انه كان مصلي لك ,فثبنه علي الصراط يوم تزل الاقدام .

اللـهـم انه كان صائم لك , فأدخله الجنة من باب الريان. 

اللـهـم انه كان لكتابك تالي وسامع فشفع فيه القراّن وارحمه من النيران ,واجعله يارحمن 
يرتقي في الجنة إلي اّخر اّية قرأها أو سمعها وأخر حرف تلاه 

اللـهـم ارزقه بكل حرف في القراّن حلاوة , وبكل كلمة كرامة وبكل اّية سعادة وبكل سورة سلامة وبكل جْزءٍ جَزاءً .

اللـهـم ارحمه فانه كان مسلم واغفر له فانه كان مؤمنً.

وادخله الجنه فانه كان بنبيك مصدقً وسامحه فانه كان لكتابك مرتل.

اللـهـم اغفر لحينا وميتنا وشاهدنا وغائبنا وصغيرنا وكبيرنا وذَكّرنَا وأنثانا .

اللـهـم من أحييته منا فأحيه علي الاسلام ومن توفيته منا فتوفه علي الايمان .

اللـهـم لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تضللنا بعده .

اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا اتانا اليقين ,وعرق منا الجبين ,كشر الانين والحنين 

اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا يئس منا الطبيب ,وبكي علينا الحبيب وتخلي عنا القريب والغريب 
وارتفع النشيج والنحيب .

اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا اشتدت الكربات وتوالت الحسرات واطبقت الروعات وفاضت العبرات ,
وتكشفت العورات وتعطلت القوي والقدرات .

اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا بلغت التراقي وقيل من راق وتأكدت فجيعة الفراق للأهل والفراق
وقد حَمً القضاء فليس من واق 

اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا حملنا علي الاعناق ألي ربك يومئذ المساق وداعا ابديا للدور الاسواق والاقلام
والاوراق الي من تذل له الجباه والاعناق .

اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا ورينا التراب وغلقت القبور والابواب وانقض الاهل والاحباب فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب .

اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا فارقنا النعيم وانقطع النسيم وقيل ماغرك بربك الكريم 

اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا أقمنا للسؤال وخاننا المقال ولم ينفع جاه ولامال ولا عيال وقد حال الحال وليس الا فضل الكبير المتعال .

اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا نَسي اسمنا ودَرس رسمنا وأحاط بنا قسمنا ووسعنا .

اللـهـم ارحما اذا اَهملنا فلم يزرنا زائر ولم يذكرنا ذاكر ومالنا من قوة ولا ناصر فلا امل الا في القاهر القادر الغافر
يامن اذا وعد وفي , واذا توعد عفا , وشفع يارب فينا حبيبنا المصطفي
واجعلنا ممن صفا ووفا وبالله إكتفي يا ارحم الراحمين ياحي يا قيوم يا بديع السموات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام .

اللـهـم انه عبدك و ابن عبدك و ابن امتك مات و هو يشهد لك بالوحدانية و لرسولك بالشهادة فأغفر له إنك انت الغفار.

اللـهـم لا تحرمنا اجره ولا تفتنا بعده و اغفر لنا و له و اجمعنا معه في جنات النعيم يا رب العالمين .

اللـهـم انزل علي اهله الصبر والسلوان و ارضهم بقضائك.

اللـهـم ثبتهم علي القول الثابت في الحياه الدنيا وفي الاخره ويوم يقوم الاشهاد.

اللـهـم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اّله وصحبه وسلم إلي يوم الدين

----------


## دموع الورد

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## محمد العزام

يجزيكي الخير

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اهلا فيكم ..

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

Surrenderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## roro

جزاك الله كل خير ويسلموا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اهلا فيكم ومشكورين عالمرور ..

----------


## دموع فلسطين

الهم ارحم موتانا وموتا المسلمين 
بارك الله فيكي  وبارك في عمرك واطال الله في عمرك

----------

